# FedEX trailers



## bystander (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey everyone, not sure how useful this information may be, but fuckin shit I figured I'd share.

I work right next door to a FedEX distribution center and a few things I've noticed that maybe useful if you ever need a quick place to crash.

They usually have a large back parking lot with lots of trucks & trailers. Look for the trailers that are "stacked" as these are overflow units and are used as needed. These trailers are left unlocked 24/7 while awaiting the next trip. I've seen a people sneak in later at night and walking out early in the morning (squatting?). They DO check ALL the trailers every morning around 630am. Not security or anything and no regular rounds just a lone gun man opening and checking. 

just a little FYI might wanna steer clear of anything with mail in it fer certain federal laws


----------

